# Move 2 SDCard



## marathone (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm getting a feeling that moving downloaded apps to external SD isn't possible? By moving I of course mean running from.
A voice on the Internet said not possible with Samsung devices, true?

I'm running the latest Luongo Jellybean. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

The mod for swapping the internal and external sdcard will let you run apps like you are wanting to, but it doesnt work on any custom roms. Only seems to be possible on the stock-rooted ones. Probably more because there doesnt seem to be anymore development going on for this device. I have the Gt-p3113 and the mod on that other forum to swap the internal and external sdcards is working great, was the only way I could have both nfsmw and asphalt7 installed simultaneously. Unfortunately it appears that 4.2.2 handles the mountpoints differently then the previous OS' s do, so the mod wont work on the new kernels.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## marathone (Oct 29, 2012)

Okay Thanks for the knowledge. Was hoping nightlies or a monthly might be forthcoming. Ah well, that's how it goes, sometimes. 
;-)

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

Anything is possible, but so many new toys dropped within a yr of this tabs release that every dev out there have far to many (latest and greatest) devices to play with. Maybe samsung will release a 4.2.2 upgrade for us, but honestly although I wouldn't consider running a stock Rom on my gnex, I think sammy did I pretty decent job on the gtab2's touchwiz so I dont mind running rooted stock. Batt life on here is hands down better then any custom kernel I ever bothered with, but just imo.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## marathone (Oct 29, 2012)

Just updated to the nightly for the P3110. It's compatible & buttery smooth. The stock launcher was a little flakey, so installed Apex Launcher.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

The only difference between the 3113 and the 3110 is the ir port. Afaik the drivers are closed souced for the ir port and no one was able to macguyver a work-a-round, so 3113 development is just following the 3110 now.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## marathone (Oct 29, 2012)

Gradular said:


> The only difference between the 3113 and the 3110 is the ir port. Afaik the drivers are closed souced for the ir port and no one was able to macguyver a work-a-round, so 3113 development is just following the 3110 now.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Hey, I have a Touchpad as well running CM 1O (JCSullins).

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Just move the data using foldermount app available in Play Store. Works great on my 3113 running Carbon. Asphalt 7 runs great using it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

